# Does aftermarket Battery cause SW update delay or Coincidence?



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Since taking delivery of my P3D+ since September, I have been on the fast track of getting all the new software update. All the updates up to 2018.50.6 were updated within the first 20% of initial rollout according to TeslaFi. In February I upgraded my 12V battery to OHMMU lithium battery, it was 12lb lighter compared to the stock lead battery. Then all the software update just stopped until today when I replace the Ohmmu with the stock battery. All the Wifi setup at home and work have not changed in within this time frame, when checking with my network app I can see my car connected and data going to and from when I pull the car via TeslaFi. However given that the only thing that changed was the battery, I decided to make the switch back to see if it would make a difference. 

Within five minutes of placing the stock battery back in the car, through network traffic viewer on my router App, I can see my car started downloading data. Another ten minutes later, the Tesla App prompted me of available SW update, 2019.5.15. 

So based on this one data point, it seems that the with Ohmmu battery prevented my car from receiving new software updates. Perhaps the voltage and amperage of Ohmmu is different than stock and the car think it is abnormal and didn't want to drop new software on an abnormal car? Or is it a pure coincidence? 

Anyone else has similar experiences. Or with Ohmmu battery but with no SW update issues?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I think it’s a coincidence correlated with a power cycle caused from the R&R of the battery.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

A lot of people were waiting a long time for that update. Then they rolled it out to everyone recently.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

2019.5.15 was the first wide rollout release since 2018.50.6 which was mid Dec. I think total coincidence.


----------



## Ericb (Oct 11, 2018)

I didn't change my battery, I also didn't get any updates from around december/January until march 12th. Total coincidence.


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

I read in another thread that rebooting the car might trigger it to check for updates. Replacing the battery would probably do the same thing.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Gatica said:


> I read in another thread that rebooting the car might trigger it to check for updates. Replacing the battery would probably do the same thing.


Yup. That did it for me too. I was a bit behind the mass of rollout, and within an hour of doing a hard reboot, I got the message that a software update was ready.


----------



## 299792458 (Dec 25, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Yup. That did it for me too. I was a bit behind the mass of rollout, and within an hour of doing a hard reboot, I got the message that a software update was ready.


Hard reboot as in hold foot on break and then hold both steering wheel butttons to trigger the reboot?

Arg, I'm stuck on *2018.50.6!*


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

299792458 said:


> Hard reboot as in hold foot on break and then hold both steering wheel butttons to trigger the reboot?
> 
> Arg, I'm stuck on *2018.50.6!*


Yes, that one.

Patience, you should get it soon. Are you connected to WiFi?


----------



## 299792458 (Dec 25, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Yes, that one.
> 
> Patience, you should get it soon. Are you connected to WiFi?


Ya I'm connected to WiFi for about 12 hrs/day with good connection. I keep checking my router download logs and haven't seen anything in quite a while. I had a ~5GB download about a month ago that I thought was an update but I never got an install prompt (so I figure it was just a map update).

I've done soft reboots and a shutdown in the menu but haven't tried the foot on the pedal reboot yet....will try tonight!


----------



## 299792458 (Dec 25, 2017)

299792458 said:


> Ya I'm connected to WiFi for about 12 hrs/day with good connection. I keep checking my router download logs and haven't seen anything in quite a while. I had a ~5GB download about a month ago that I thought was an update but I never got an install prompt (so I figure it was just a map update).
> 
> I've done soft reboots and a shutdown in the menu but haven't tried the foot on the pedal reboot yet....will try tonight!


The hard reboot didn't do it, but booked a service appointment with notes asking about possibility of updates not getting pushed after your vehicle has been at a Tesla service appointment (I had my vehicle at Tesla body shop for 6 weeks...long story). Today I got a text and they pushed an update to me. Now I have 2019.5.15 (yay!)


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

To close out my thread, I successfully updated to 2019.8.3 da116a6 last night while having Ohmmu battery installed. Previous instance is a coincidence.


----------

